# Connecticut



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Post your services here.


----------



## AnthonyBermani (Sep 7, 2006)

*Northern Connecticut*

TCBee Farm, we offer pollination for the northern region of the Tobacco Valley. 

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Jas0n Bresson (Feb 3, 2008)

Mountain View Apiary - Torrington Ct 860 733 2020


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

We provide pollination services for all of MA, RI and CT. We are geared toward the smaller orchards and truck farms and provide excellent service at reasonable prices.

Cam Bishop
Circle Seven Honey & Pollination
47 Elmwood St.
Millbury, Ma 01527
www.circlesevenhoneyandpollination.com
339-222-1075
__________________


----------



## tonrisa83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hott’s Apiaries LLC.

We offer Honey Bee pollination to farmers throughout parts of the Midwest and all of the East coast.
We have 1200 hives and will deliver on site for pollination. Prices based on acreage and crops we will be pollinating. If you have any questions or want to schedule for the 2011-pollinating season please contact 
Mike Hott at 540-383-3323.


----------

